# Spur to Dumping Grounds- Depressed



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

It wasnt from a lack of effort, but we trolled the spur to dumping grounds and didnt get a knockdown all day. Trolled plastics, then tried ballyhoo and nothing! water was blue-green. starting to think the new boat is cursed. two offshore trips and 0 fish boated! now im ever more depressed after reading all of the other great reports.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Probably just your obligation to put in the time. Will all come right in the end. A few things to confirm though:

* No bannanas on the boat in any form (includes not ingesting within 48 hours of trip)
* Didn't change the name without proper ceremony.

I am sure there are a few others folks could suggest, but its critical to be right with the fish spirits.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

how much did that cost ya....?


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Don't feel bad. There were several others that had the very same results. Appeared to be a weird wahoo bite right before sunrise then after that it was slow as hell. We managed to catch two dolphin after 12 hours of trolling.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Cliff
Don't let it get you down, just enjoy the time out there and your day will come. What speed were your trolling at? Regardless, trust me when I say we have all had those days.

Robert


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I spent most of the day Sturday 10/06 out around the 131 and Nipple without a single fish so don't feel bad at all. 

There were a few Wahoo and a White caught and I think that's the only chatter I heard on the radio. Most people were reporting the same results as I was having. 

Lite Catch and others caught Wahoo. All caught at daylight.


----------



## reel sorry (Aug 7, 2011)

Does it seem to anyone else that the fishing is better to the east right now?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I'm definately heading east next time out. At least I keep saying that..


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

no bananas, but i did wear a yellow shirt. and we did change the name, but we havent put the name on the boat yet. those could be to causes. ill be back out there when i get a chance, but im just venting frustration. it was one of those days where i felt like everything was good going out, but it didnt fall in to place. trolled the plastics at 9-12 and ballyhoo at 5-8. flying fish were everywhere. even ran in to a huge group of birds with mini tunas surfacing, and we couldnt even buy a bite. oh well.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

cliff k said:


> no bananas, but i did wear a yellow shirt. and we did change the name, but we havent put the name on the boat yet. those could be to causes. ill be back out there when i get a chance, but im just venting frustration. it was one of those days where i felt like everything was good going out, but it didnt fall in to place. trolled the plastics at 9-12 and ballyhoo at 5-8. flying fish were everywhere. even ran in to a huge group of birds with mini tunas surfacing, and we couldnt even buy a bite. oh well.


You may be all over this, but with those Tuna switch up to really small baits. Little artificials like billy baits and small cedar plugs etc. Put them way back and troll wide of the busting fish turning to drag the baits into or near the busting fish.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> I'm definately heading east next time out. At least I keep saying that..


 
East of what? No fish there either.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm no expert, but I pay less attention to water color and more to altimetry and edges. I think I've seen more bills raised in blended water than "blue" water. We went east of spur because altimetry looked better, and a little better cuurent that way, unless you went way south. Keep at it, for every great trip, there are several so-so ones and a few bad ones, and it only takes one bite to change everything. Most people only report when there's something worthy of reporting.


----------



## ricantbar (Sep 14, 2008)

We trolled all day and all we caught was one 25ish Mahi


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Last year I used some of the aluminum milled cedar plugs in blue and caught plenty of YF and a couple of Wahoo too..


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

cliff k said:


> even ran in to a huge group of birds with mini tunas surfacing, and we couldnt even buy a bite. oh well.


Wahoo city right there. I have been looking and hoping to see that my last few times out. Find it and dont leave. They will feed sometime during the day.


----------

